# My 90g Pleco Tank



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ok after few months of being empty my 90g tank is up and running again. It was discus tank before but now i decided to set it up as a pleco tank so i ended up painting it flat black for the background which turn out really well. So yah hopefully everything works great as I planned cheers...


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

Driftwood, Rocks and Pleco Caves are ready.


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

Finally pleco tank is ready


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

First pleco of the tank L134 Leopard Pleco.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sweet tank I used to have like 25 different types


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks. Yah trying to get more different types &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

2nd and 3rd pleco of the tank L204 Flash and L200a Highfin Green Phantom. Thanks to Charles from CA very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## jeno0028 (Nov 7, 2016)

4th pleco of the tank L260 Queen Arabesque Pleco


----------

